
Build a Friction Welder (2012) [video] - brudgers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0zpqhhcmp4
======
ginko
If you want to see the effect of friction welding you only need 7 hexagonal
plastic pencils:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fn3VFXBTsDU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fn3VFXBTsDU)
(it's in German but captions should work well)

------
akincisor
Related:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF1mOTsYB0Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF1mOTsYB0Q)

------
Jemm
Fran rocks.

